# Bay wading



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there any descent wade fishing along the scenic hwy? I saw a park near the tall chimney. My sister lives near by... and have wondered about the fishing? I guess this area would be directly across from the airport....down the cliff into the bay...looks like a small beach area....any ideas?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

never done it therebut nothing ventured is nothing gained

ive only ever waded in the grass beds at johnsons beach


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just be careful there. From what I've read there are a lot of problems w/drug sales and prostitution (that is male-homosexual prostitution) in the area. I'd bring someone along and carry.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish that area often. However to be honest I don't usually start down by the chimney. I Live just north of I10 of Scenic, so I will fish from Gull Point south toward the flats closest to the chimney. I have heard there is also good fishing to the south of there but have never done it. I have caught some excellent fish near the docks but for the most part it is a flat devoid of any obvious change in bottom structure. I like to fish a searching pattern to locate fish, one that covers a lot of water quickly. The cliff area you speak of sounds more like the park at the Bluffs. That is an area that I have never fished, but looks interesting.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

plenty of fish down there! Look for the old bricks


----------

